
Microsoft tweaks aggressive Windows 10 upgrade prompt following complaints - sratner
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/28/12049876/microsoft-windows-10-upgrade-notification-change
======
basicplus2
given they have probably "got" the majority of people who are easily
"converted" to Windows 10, any reduction in agression now is just good PR

